# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  Replicant Voice, autonomous contact center, Replicant, Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Replicant, Inc.

replicant.com/contact-center-automation
replicant.ai/products/replicant-voice

----------


## Airicist

Replicant Voice product overview

Jun 23, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Replicant Raises $27 Million To Propel Its Voice AI For Customer Service Phone Calls"

by Kenrick Cai
September 10, 2020

----------

